# Can we delete our own posts?



## prosax1 (Jul 27, 2009)

can we delete our own posts? because I think it would be better for the members to delete their own posts so it can be organized.


----------



## Mal 2 (Mar 1, 2008)

saxofpride said:


> can we delete our own posts? because I think it would be better for the members to delete their own posts so it can be organized.


No, but you can edit them all the way down to an empty frame. This is often done in cases of accidental double-posting.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Mal 2 said:


> saxofpride said:
> 
> 
> > can we delete our own posts? because I think it would be better for the members to delete their own posts so it can be organized.
> ...


Apparently the edit feature has been disabled in this sub-forum.


----------



## prosax1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Still it would take some space off the server.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Let me advise those contemplating deleting posts arbitrarily that this is not permitted by Harri and the SOTW rules. Once posted, the material therein becomes the intellectual property of Harri Rautiainen and SOTW. The same stipulations are to be found on just about every other forum board.

When we see attempts to wholesale delete posts by the OP, the staff is forced to disable the self edit feature within that account's privileges as a security measure. If you are unable to edit your posts in certain sub forums, don't assume that this has taken place with your account. Some sub forums do not permit this feature for the membership as a whole (such as the Marketplace).

If there is a legitimate reason why an individual feels that a post of theirs should be removed (such as a breach of the house rules etc.), you should contact a member of the staff for consideration.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Mal 2 said:


> saxofpride said:
> 
> 
> > can we delete our own posts? because I think it would be better for the members to delete their own posts so it can be organized.
> ...


FYI, Admins don't like it when folks edit-out their posts :x 
It's no big deal if you edit-out an accidental double-post, but some people edit-out their posts in discussions that go bad, which in turn makes it difficult for the admins to make sense of the situation. Obviously, for those same reasons, we won't allow actual deletion of posts.

This said, you can edit-out your posts but if we see that a member abuse of this feature, we can revoke it.



saxofpride said:


> Still it would take some space off the server.


I wish I could take you on a tour of our Admin Lounge where all "deleted" posts and threads are stored... So don't worry about the space 

Another thing, when you accidentally double-post, you can edit it out if you want but also, please report it (







) so that we can get rid of it for good. Accidental double-posts are the only things we actually delete


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ahh...:cussing: Mike beat me to the post. He always does that!


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!

As the unofficial SOTW Queen you can do that. :twisted:

You may have to change your avatar the the Queen of Hearts though...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!
> 
> As the unofficial SOTW Queen you can do that. :twisted:
> 
> You may have to change your avatar the the Queen of Hearts though...


Kim and I are fellow artists and pals, that would never happen. :king::queen:
Mind you if it did, it would be with a _palette knife_.


----------



## prosax1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mal 2 said:


> saxofpride said:
> 
> 
> > can we delete our own posts? because I think it would be better for the members to delete their own posts so it can be organized.
> ...


It says that there should be 3 or more letters to post.


----------



## prosax1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Request: Thread lock or deleted


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!
> 
> As the unofficial SOTW Queen you can do that. :twisted:
> 
> You may have to change your avatar the the Queen of Hearts though...


Queen, chopping heads and somebody said something about guillotine in this other thread... Geez! Let's not push the French thing too far, eh? 



saxofpride said:


> Request: Thread lock or deleted


Ahww... but we were just having fun


----------



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Let me advise those contemplating deleting posts arbitrarily that this is not permitted by Harri and the SOTW rules. Once posted, the material therein becomes the intellectual property of Harri Rautiainen and SOTW. The same stipulations are to be found on just about every other forum board.


As a software engineer who dabbles with database websites I would say that if the code allows the user to delete anything, then no mater what the rules state, the web site owners are granting the users the right to delete. If the administrators don't want to loose the input then keep a copy of it, even if a user throws it away. Don't blame the users for using the capabilities that the code gives them!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

FremontSax said:


> SAXISMYAXE said:
> 
> 
> > Let me advise those contemplating deleting posts arbitrarily that this is not permitted by Harri and the SOTW rules. Once posted, the material therein becomes the intellectual property of Harri Rautiainen and SOTW. The same stipulations are to be found on just about every other forum board.
> ...


Thank you for the input. Fortunately, we have systems in place that keep this under control.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!
> 
> As the unofficial SOTW Queen you can do that. :twisted:
> 
> You may have to change your avatar the the Queen of Hearts though...


Do women have hearts?:|


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

We certainly must... How else could we put-up with men


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> We certainly must... How else could we put-up with men


Maybe it is lack of noses or sense of smell that allows that ?


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

FremontSax said:


> ......As a software engineer who dabbles with database websites I would say that if the code allows the user to delete anything, then no mater what the rules state, the web site owners are granting the users the right to delete. If the administrators don't want to loose the input then keep a copy of it, even if a user throws it away. Don't blame the users for using the capabilities that the code gives them!


There are many examples where it is not possible, or perhaps not practical, to activate computer-based controls to prevent every type of behavior which might be against the policies of an organization.


----------



## newking70 (Feb 19, 2004)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> The same stipulations are to be found on just about every other forum board.


this is not the case with ALL the guitar forums i belong to.....you are allowed to delete your own posts.....just sayin:?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

jazzbluescat said:


> bandmommy said:
> 
> 
> > OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!
> ...


I have one! 

Or at least I think I do....


----------



## Mal 2 (Mar 1, 2008)

kcp said:


> FYI, Admins don't like it when folks edit-out their posts :x
> It's no big deal if you edit-out an accidental double-post, but some people edit-out their posts in discussions that go bad, which in turn makes it difficult for the admins to make sense of the situation. Obviously, for those same reasons, we won't allow actual deletion of posts.


Generally I will not edit a post once someone has quoted it, unless the edit is minor and in a part they did not quote.



saxofpride said:


> It says that there should be 3 or more letters to post.


It doesn't say those letters have to be visible -- you could make them white. Most people just give the reason for editing the post and never notice the three letter limit.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Once posted, the material therein becomes the intellectual property of Harri Rautiainen and SOTW.


Are you sure? This is a bit worrying if it is the case. I can see how Harri as owner would have certain rights (which could and should include deciding whether to allow people to edit what they wrote), but I don't think he can own the copyright of the words that people write.

OTOH, once someone has written something on a public forum, it would be difficult for them to claim the copyright either. Interesting.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Pete,

As far as posts made on this forum becoming permanently a part of it and the board's archives, all of which are the property of Harri Rautiainen the owner, absolutely.


----------



## newking70 (Feb 19, 2004)

but, this is harri's board, so it's harri's rules.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

newking70 said:


> but, this is harri's board, so it's harri's rules.


Go ahead, we won't tell him.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't care about all that legal stuff and I don't care if I can delete my own posts. What I want to know is - how do I delete jazzbluescat's posts? 

:twisted:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't ask Gary, believe me you don't want to know.
(You become a Mod!)


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Don't ask
> (You become a Mod!)


...a fate worse than death.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

gary said:


> SAXISMYAXE said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask
> ...


______


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> I don't care about all that legal stuff and I don't care if I can delete my own posts. What I want to know is - how do I delete jazzbluescat's posts?
> 
> :twisted:


Humph, I'll take my pearls of wisdom elsewhere.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> As far as posts made on this forum becoming permanently a part of it and the board's archives, all of which are the property of Harri Rautiainen the owner, absolutely.


I believe that the forum owner has the total right to decide whether you can edit or delete, but not have a copyright in the contents, or maybe we are not talking about the same thing. Ownership doesn't necessarily mean copyright I presume.

As an example:

If I answer somebody's post with a carefully worked out piece of prose and musical examples, and later decided to use that in a book I write, I would expect to be able to do that. If Harri owns the copyright, I would not be able to.

Or, (on any forum) what if I quote examples from my own work which is already copyright, it would be impossible for the forum owner to claim any copyright as it is something already assigned.

The same applies to anything that anybody quotes here from an already copyright source (shock, horror!), e.g. some lyrics from a song, it can never belong to Harri.

I imagine it is all moot, as I can't see Harri publishing a book of Pete Thomas's posts on SOTW.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Well maybe not copyright in the full sense of it but I think that Mike means that once a question or an answer to a question has been submitted into the forum, that posts and the replies which follows become a part of it as a whole; If you take away/delete any of these posts, questions or replies, the whole discussion loses its coherence. 

We've encountered in the past and still now and then, cases where members post a question and once they've gotten their answer proceed to delete (by self-editing) their post(s) or ask admins to delete their post(s) ... I mean what the heck is that? It goes against the very purpose of a discussion forum! (and is kind of selfish, IMO)


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kcp said:


> Well maybe not copyright in the full sense of it but I think that Mike means that once a question or an answer to a question has been submitted into the forum, that posts and the replies which follows become a part of it as a whole; If you take away/delete any of these posts, questions or replies, the whole discussion loses its coherence.


Yes, I totally agree with that, and I believe the forum owner does have the right to say whether or not a member should be able to edit posts.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care about all that legal stuff and I don't care if I can delete my own posts. What I want to know is - how do I delete jazzbluescat's posts?
> ...


Don't you be casting no pearls in _my_ direction. I know that saying about casting pearls and what at. :snorting:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> jazzbluescat said:
> 
> 
> > gary said:
> ...


Swine?


----------

